# Looking for a small jet outboard



## johnsonmitch (Jul 12, 2014)

I am looking for a small outboard jet to put on my 1448. I am thinking something around a 30/20 for this setup. If anyone is looking to sell one or has any leads to a good used jet around Wisconsin, please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Thanks again,
Mitch


----------

